# Automatic transmission 8L A3



## greyhour (Jan 24, 2021)

Hey guys, I've just found an A3 1.8t year 2000 that's in fairly decent condition. I'm from New Zealand and we dont have many a3s 2 door floating around for a fair price. Just wondering what the automatic transmission is like in them? Looked to me like no tiptronic of any sort. Is it just a standard automatic transmission? How durable are they compared to the manual transmission? I dont want to end up having to chase stupid problems all day long. Is it even worth getting the auto? I'm probably gonna want to push no more than ~190hp


----------

